# How to extend 3/8" Air Compressor hose?



## rdelacruz13 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi, 

I have an air compressor in my garage with a 3/8" hose. I'd like to use the compressor and air tools on the other side of the house. Is it possible to couple another 3/8" hose in order to extend its total length without having to move the air compressor? What are the required items I will need to purchase to make this work? Please share any helpful links or articles. Thanks. 

Air compressor: https://www.lowes.com/pd/Kobalt-26-Gallon-Portable-Electric-Vertical-Air-Compressor/50292511

Distance: 200-350 feet

Hose Diameter: 3/8"


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

You can extend it as far as you like. Once the hose is attached, it becomes part of the storage system (the tank) and the compressor wont shut off until that system is at a certain pressure, that you set.

You will need connection fittings (quick or standard, your choice) that all match up to each other and match what's already on the compressor.

Most people put a female quick connect on the compressor, since the female side is self sealing, and then make up hoses whatever length they want with a male on one end and a female on the other. Then just start putting them together until you reach where you need to be.

Male/Female fittings need to all be the same style and brand, preferably...or at least the same style. Short/long/industrial/automotive...not sure of all the differences, but if you ask at any good hardware store, they can help you.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Sure this can be done but man, that's a lot of hose to run and then leave out or to store after. Is this a one time job or frequent need? I'd just roll the compressor over... or if that isn't possible just buy one of those Makita portable compressors. Good excuse to get a new tool.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Like Raylo, that's a lot of hose. It is not unfeasible to do it, and causes no harm, except to your pocketbook. Since the compressor is 120 volts, it will plug into any receptacle in your house. I would just wheel it wherever it is needed and use the hose you have to do the work, then wheel it back. NEVER put a compressor on an extension cord.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Second the extension cord comment. I meant to throw that in there too, but forgot.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

We have a ceiling mounted hose reel next to the compressor in the shop then a couple extra hoses we use to run to the main house. We can go 100-150 feet from the compressor.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

Depends on what you are running at the end of the hose. 

If you're running a die grinder, sander, grinder or similar tool then the performance is going to suffer greatly. High speed tools require lots of CFM to operate. As the hose gets longer it can't flow fast enough, then the PSI at the tool begins to fall and so does the power. You can solve some of that by using larger diameter hose, especially near the compressor. As you get further away you can use smaller hoses. Or if possible you can increase the pressure to the hoses by adjusting the regulator. That only works if your compressor maintains a higher pressure. If your compressor only maintains 90-120 psi operating pressure then the long hoses will really kill the tools performance.

Now if you are running an air nailer or stapler you won't have any problem. These tools consume very little air and rely more on pressure than CFM. The pressure at the end of the hose will be the same as the tank since the tool consumes very little air.


----------



## mrlabradog (Jan 25, 2019)

That's a portable tank. It's designed to be moved. Is there some reason you can't get to it to move it? Otherwise, take it to where you're working and use an extension cord if necessary. You'll have much better performance from the compressor and not have a bunch of expensive air hose to buy and store.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've used an extension cord a lot with my small compressor on job sites BUT it's important to use a 12 gauge cord! and no longer than necessary.


----------

